# How to use the "PE" in my name



## clay1492 (Dec 28, 2006)

I was fortunate enough to pass the PE in Oct 06, but now I need some advice on how to use the PE in my name. Is either of these two examples correct?

1.	First Last, PE

2.	First Last, P.E.

I know these are dumb question, but?.

Should I sign my name with the PE initials?

Should I include the PE initial on things such as: email signature, business card, office door, and etc.

I am proud to now be a PE, but I also do not want to boost/brag about it.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Clay


----------



## jd_chi02 (Dec 28, 2006)

I looked on the NCEES website at the Board of Directors and they use it as follows:

last name, P.E.

So I hope that is the answer ...

Now as far as where and when to use it. I say use it as much as you like. However, I guess at some time you will get tired of using it.

Congrats ...


----------



## Eric_TX (Dec 28, 2006)

Take a look at the board rules for the state you are applying in. . Also, I think using the PE could have some implications for what you are writing. In other words, it indicates you are issuing a professional opinion.

Congratulations


----------



## whitley85 (Dec 28, 2006)

For what it's worth, here's my opinion...

first last, P.E.

Always put P.E. on your email signature and business card. (If you got a PhD, would you put Dr. in front of your name?) This lets people know who you are, and what you bring to the table. If it's not on your card, people will assume you don't have it.

I wouldn't put it on the office door, some people might take that as bragging.

Don't actually sign (hand write) P.E. after your name. It's on the signature line, you don't need to repeat yourself.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 28, 2006)

The P.E.'s here have it on their door plaques. I think that is fine. My door plaque reads DVINNY, E.I. even. I quess it will for at least another 6 months.

But to answer the original question, it should be

FIRST LAST, P.E.


----------



## NSEARCH (Dec 28, 2006)

First of all, congratulations on passing!! Second, I've seen a trend in my area (central Florida) that uses no period punctuation in the "PE". On my card its first last, PE. Same with my boss and the other PE's in the office here. Period or no period, it doesn't matter. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats! Here is a link with some good information on it. Hope this helps.

http://ppi2pass.com/http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIInfo_pg_myppi-faqs-afterpass.html


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 29, 2006)

^ Did you just link to the other board?!?!? :blink:

:banhim:

And for the record, it's VTE, P.E. on my business card.

I put it on the signature line of correspondence, but do not sign it. I also put it on formal memos, and prepared by on reports where you want to show it was prepared by a P.E.

On informal stuff, calculations, quick fax transmittals, etc. I don't bother.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

:suicide: pi:

Note to self: make sticky of FYI/ FAQ things


----------



## GTScott (Jan 3, 2007)

> ^ Did you just link to the other board?!?!? :blink:
> :banhim:
> 
> And for the record, it's VTE, P.E. on my business card.
> ...


That is where I went wrong. I was using my real name. I guess I should use my forum name instead.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 3, 2007)

^ Definitely. It will immediately make you stand out as a devoted and respected member of the profession if your client knows you are a spammer here.


----------

